# Lippmann 10th Collection Anniversary Set - "Celebrate"



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lippmann 10th Collection Anniversary Set - "Celebrate"








This year marks the *10th Anniversary* of *Deborah Lippmann*'s eponymous brand and to celebrate, she's releasing a limited edition set of nail polishes to be sold during Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale. The set, appropriately named *Celebrate*, includes two brand new colors, *Ruby Red Slippers* and *Funky Chunky* and brings back the sparkly hit from last year's Holiday Collection, *Superstar*.












Ruby Red Slippers










Funky Chunky










Superstar


I thought I'd include swatches from both Scrangie and All Laquered Up as they can look quite different in different lights.


source 1
source 2


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stop giving me lemmings! lol


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2009)

lol but it's sooooo much fun!


----------



## Lucy (Jun 30, 2009)

is it me or is funky chunky just..gross looking?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 30, 2009)

These would be so much fun to peel lol.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is it me or is funky chunky just..gross looking? I was thinking the same thing, Lucy! Most chunky glitter polishes make my skin crawl, but that one especially.


----------

